# 2 PC's miteinander verbinden und Daten austauschen



## ada101n (16. September 2012)

Hallo,

habe wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist 2 PC's, die miteinander Daten austauschen sollen.
Bild: 2012-09-1601lvs6r.jpg - abload.de

Habe auf dem linken PC, den ich als Workstation benutze, Win7 64 Bit drauf. Er ist durch ein 30m Lan Kabel mit dem Router verbunden.

Den rechten PC, den ich als Offline Backup PC benutze, hat Win7 32 Bit drauf. Er ist weder mit Lan, noch mit Wlan verbunden.


Nun möchte ich Daten zwischen dem Backup PC und dem normalen PC austauschen und habe mir folgendes vorgestellt: Beim Austausch möchte ich, dass mein Work-PC offline geht (ich also das Lan Kabel rausstöpsele) und ich stattdessen ein anderes Kabel rein stecke. Ein zweites Kabel soll in den Backup PC gesteckt werden.

Wäre es möglich, dass ich mir dazu so einen Netzwerk Switch kaufe: TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und dann sowohl in den linken workstation-pc, als auch in den rechten backup-pc solch ein Patch-Kabel stecke: CAT 5e Patchkabel 2x RJ45 Stecker 1.0m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
?

Kann ich mit dem Switch und den beiden Rj45 Patchkabeln ein Netzwerk zwischen beiden PC's herstellen und große Datenmengen hin- und herschieben?
Ich kenne mich im Bereich Netzwerk nur sehr schlecht aus.


Bild: 2012-09-1601lvs6r.jpg - abload.de

Also folgendes ist mir bei der ganzen Angelegenheit wichtig:

Der linke Workstation PC soll beim Datenaustausch Offline sein
Ich muss nur ein Kabel in den linken Workstation PC stecken, um Daten mit meinem Backup PC im Netzwerk austauschen zu können
Datenübertragung muss schnelle genug sein
Bei einem vorhandenen Netzwerk kann ich im Offline-Modus meines linken PC's auf alle Daten des rechten Backup PC's zugreifen und diese im linken PC abrufen



Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2012)

-wenn du nur eine Verbindung zwischen zwei PCs herstellen willst brauchst du keinen Switch. Verbinde einfach beide direkt mit einem Patchkabel.
-Die Bandbreite sollte dann etwa bei 950MBit/s Netto sein das reicht demnach auch für große Datenmengen recht bequem aus
-wenn schon Switch dann nimm einen GBit/s sonst wird er eventuell zum Flaschenhals


----------



## ada101n (16. September 2012)

Also das Lan Kabel aus dem Workstation-PC raus und dann das Patch Kabel dort rein?
Das andere Ende des Patch-Kabels einfach in den Backup-PC rein?

Und wie baue ich dann das Netzwerk zum Tausch bzw. Auslesen der Dateien auf?

Sorry, aber bin beim Thema Netzwerk echt ein Noob


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2012)

> Also das Lan Kabel aus dem Workstation-PC raus und dann das Patch Kabel dort rein?
> Das andere Ende des Patch-Kabels einfach in den Backup-PC rein?


 
Ja.



> Und wie baue ich dann das Netzwerk zum Tausch bzw. Auslesen der Dateien auf?


 
Habs schon eine Weile nichtmehr gemacht aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht das im wesentlichen automatisch wenn beide PCs Win7 haben.


----------



## Cosmas (16. September 2012)

ohm, nur mal so nebenher... direktverbindung, war doch aber nen crosskabel und kein patcher oder?  zumindest ist das, was zwischen den 2 rechnern hier hängt, als solches deklariert...  die netzwerkeinstellung bei win 7, mit den verschiedenen gruppen und freigabe parametern isn bissel fummelig, aber für jeden halbwegs intellenten menschen machbar, datenaustausch über freigaben wie sonst auch, (datei, ordner, laufwerk...)

ninja edit: muss zumindest bei modernen gigabit anschlüssen, nicht zwingend ein crosskabel mehr sein, da die kontroller, das nötigenfalls intern umschalten, also patchkabel sollte auch gehn.


----------



## Superwip (16. September 2012)

Wenn zumindest _einer der beiden_ PCs irgendeine GBit/s oder eine halbwegs moderne 100MBit/s Netzwerkkarte/Onboard LAN hat geht es auch mit einem ordinären Patchkabel. Ich denke im Jahr 2012 kann man langsam auf nostalgische Erklärungen im Bezug auf Crossover Kabel verzichten, das schafft nur Verwirrung.

Immerhin sollten seit gut 5 Jahren praktisch alle neuen PCs GBit/s LAN  onboard haben.


----------



## ada101n (17. September 2012)

Habe einen brandneuen PC und einen, der ein paar Jahre alt ist.

Der alte PC hat folgendes Mainboard: MSI p6N SLI-FI, Sockel 775, nForce 650i SLI, ATX

Klappt das dann mit dem Patchkabel hier: CAT 5e Patchkabel 2x RJ45 Stecker 1.0m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
?

Also einfach beide Anschlüsse des Patchkabels in den LAN Anschluss beider Rechner und dann ein Netzwerk erstellen? Oder wird der PC irgendwie selbst erkannt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Superwip (17. September 2012)

Das Netzwerk sollte -mit Win7 auf beiden Geräten- selbstständig aufgebaut werden, du musst dann nurnoch die Dateifreigabe aktivieren und du kannst über die Netzwerkordner Daten hin-und her schieben.



> Der alte PC hat folgendes Mainboard: MSI p6N SLI-FI, Sockel 775, nForce 650i SLI, ATX


 
Was der alte PC hat ist egal, es reicht aus, wenn einer der beiden PCs das _Auto-MDI-X_ beherrscht.

Allerdings sollte es auch der "alte" PC problemlos beherrschen...

-> du kannst problemlos_ irgendein_ CAT5 (oder besser) Crossover ODER Patchkabel verwenden, es ist völlig egal.


----------



## ada101n (23. September 2012)

Also ich hatte daheim dieses Kabel hier:

Belkin CAT5 Crossover Kabel, 3m UTP in gelb: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Wenn ich die beiden Enden in die zwei Lan Slots der PC's einstecke, dann passiert nichts. 

Unter "Computer"- "Netzwerk" bekomme ich nur den eigenen PC zu sehen. Der andere ist aber nicht zu sehen. 
Wenn ich eine Heimnetzwerkgruppe herstelle, dann ist nur der eine PC in der Gruppe. Die PC's können sich aber nicht untereinander im Netzwerk sehen...


----------



## Timsu (23. September 2012)

Dann weise ihnen feste IPs im gleichen Subnetz zu.


----------



## ada101n (23. September 2012)

Gibts dazu ne Erklärung/Anleitung?
Tut mir leid, aber ich bin auf dem Gebiet unerfahren

P.s. würde es vom Kabel her klappen?


----------



## Timsu (23. September 2012)

Ich habe nochmal deinen Startpost gesehen und die einfachste Methode ohne umstecken wäre, du verbindest beide PCs mit einem Switch und gehst dann an den Router.
Bei dem PC der kein Internet haben soll, wird einfach der Gateway Eintrag freigelassen. So kannst du nurnoch im LAN mit diesem PC kommunizieren.


----------



## ada101n (29. September 2012)

Hallo, also ich kaufe den Switch hier: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SF1...FSPY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348924802&sr=8-1

Bitte erklären, welche Kabel dann wo rein gehören und was ich in den Optionen jeweils machen soll?


Wie meinst du "ich gehe dann an den Router"?

Wie mache ich das mit dem Gateway?


----------



## Superwip (29. September 2012)

> Wie meinst du "ich gehe dann an den Router"?


 
Na ja... du nimmst den Switch und verbindest ihn jeweils mit einem LAN Kabel mit dem Router und beiden PCs.



> Wie mache ich das mit dem Gateway?


Netzwerkverbindungen (im Suchfenster der Startleiste eingeben) -> (gewünschte) LAN-Verbindung auswählen (Rechtsklick) -> Eigenschaften -> Internetprotokoll Version 4 -> Eigenschaften -> anstelle von "IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen" "Folgende IP-Adresse verwenden" auswählen und das Feld "Standardgateway" freilassen.

Als IP-Adresse verwendest du am besten jene Adresse, die dem PC ursprünglich automatisch zugeteilt wurde (vorher etwa via ipconfig im CMD überprüfen); ipconfig sagt dir auch die passende Subnetzmaske (meist 255.255.255.0).


_____
Wenn du aber aus sicherheitstechnischen Überlegungen heraus den einen PC vom Internet fernhalten willst würde ich die PCs aber dennoch nur bedarfsweise und direkt "zusammensoppeln", ansonsten kann der PC, der am I-Net hängt den anderen zumindest theoretisch auch anstecken, vor gezielten Hackangriffen ist er dadurch auch nicht perfekt geschützt.


----------



## ada101n (29. September 2012)

Ok. Aber ich komme jetzt nicht drüber hinweg mir erst den Switch zu kaufen, oder?
So, das mache ich auch am besten gleich...


----------



## Superwip (29. September 2012)

Ja, wenn du die PCs nur direkt verbinden willst brauchst du keinen Switch, den bräuchtest du nur, wenn der eine PC gleichzeitig auch im I-Net bleiben soll.


----------

